# Western Plows & Tailgate Spreader for sale



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

everything is stored in heated barn when not in use. We havent had much snow last few years and I am over it. I am headed south so I won't need these anymore.

MVP3 9'6" Stainless $6,000























I have a western Wideout that has pushed snow 1 time - $4500
Plow side only.

I have a 8' Pro Plus w/ wings - $3500
Plow side only.

Western 1000 Tailgate swing away salt spreader w/ cab controller - $850

Will discount bulk purchase.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Cutting edge is good on 8' Pro plus. Stainless MVP3 Along with wideout have pushed snow once. Sorry for the choppy post, my comp was glitching.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Jussssssst outta my price range


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order (Sep 12, 2008)

Would you be able to give me a call. I would like to come look at them. 
815-405-2328

Chris


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Is the straight plow with wings a fleet flex plow


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

shoot me a pm sawboy lmk what ur thinkin. 

Nice talkin with you Chris keep me posted. 

Jewell - yes all plows listed are fleet flex. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

Where are u in Indiana


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Fort Wayne


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

FYI Straight blade with wings has sold


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Wideout and salt spreader sold. Thanks guys.


----------



## Freddy81 (Oct 28, 2019)

horizon jay said:


> View attachment 174178
> View attachment 174179
> View attachment 174180


Interested in the spreader tex me 201-254-4844


----------



## Freddy81 (Oct 28, 2019)

I interested in the 1000 spreader
Tex me 1-201-254-4844


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

After 2 plus years I would guess its sold


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> After 2 plus years I would guess its sold


Why guess...???



horizon jay said:


> Wideout and salt spreader sold. Thanks guys.


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why guess...???


I still got it! Its sitting around as a backup. If still interested lmk. Thanks


----------

